# Knicks Vs. Miami



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Expecting nothing, hoping for the best.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks go into halftime up by 8. Can this team hold a lead? The answer to that is nope....lol.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Lil' Nate with 24 first-half points.. Jamario Moon with like 19 or so himself..

Yea, not much D being played..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Truknicksfan you should come post in the game thread in the heat forum.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nate has been scoring the ball pretty well as of late.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Nate pisses me off.....*

Why can't he realize that there are 4 other guys out there with him? I get so mad when he passes up a wide open Gallo time and again. Had a huge lead and then Nate and chuckerking almost shoot us out of it....


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks with a good lead going into the fourth. Can they hold it, nobody knows.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*If we lose this....*

This will be 100% on Nate....ok maybe on Harrington too. Unfrickin believable. Stupid, stupid, stupid....And selfish.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Actually....*

D'Antoni will have to share some too. Why he had those two in for so long.....I have no idea.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Yes Dantoni will share some of the blame. How does he not call another timeout before the Heat went on the 19-1 run. And nate....wow. This team and there inability to hold leads is unreal. 16 point lead in the fourth might turn into an L.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

How does Harrington not come down from that pass from duhon......


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Lee trying hard to keep NY in the game.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I wonder what the Knicks allow in terms of FG% in all the fourth quarters this year b/c its unreal. They cant buy a stop.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow this team is unreal........Nate cant not shoot the ball. When hes off he wont stop shooting. It kills us.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

This team just will never learn......and so much for me saying Dantoni winning coach of the year. Hes preformanc has went downhill since the All-star break.

But still this is mostly about Nate/Harrington killing us. Harrington should NOT be in the game with less then 5 mintues left.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

P.S I want D.wade in 2010 instead of Lebron lol.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You need to know two truths.....*

Nate is a fuggin moron with no game feel and Harrington should never be in the game with under 5 to play. 

Nate= sparkplug off the bench. He will never be a leader because he is too dumb and out of control. 

Harrington = chucker supreme. Also should come off the bench.


Christ, will somebody please give me a team that has some heart, discipline, and brains?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Harrington should never be in the game with under 5 to play.


Thats MY saying lmao.....


Yeah we saw exactly why nate will never be more then a bench player. Boy does this team lack a leader or what.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow yet another blown lead in yet another game we were winning for a decent chunk of the contest and we lose by 5. We seem to be really good at this. :azdaja:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

One bright spot(yes I cant believe im saying this). Hughes with his second solid game.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Y'all wernt lying about NY throwing away games..

Nate Robinson ****ed us up early, messed yall up later in the game though. Agreed that his lack of awareness and game-sense is a true barrier to becoming a greater player.

Good game/ending from MIA's standpoint anyway, cheers. :cheers:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

This reminds me of the Wizards game were we collapsed in the 4th also. 16 point fourth quarter lead tonight......:rant:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

David Lee was just a beast in that 4th quarter. I hope you guys can lock him up longterm because he's a special player.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> P.S I want D.wade in 2010 instead of Lebron lol.


I can't blame you. Everyone picks Lebron, until they watch Wade play. But sorry, you can't have him eace:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nate said after the game that he twisted his ankle late in the 1st half. I guess that's why he had a quiet 2nd half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nate was being a tool out there. Still, he hit some amazing shots.

Nate's averaging something like 25, 5 and 5 in 33 minutes over his last 5 games. He's beasting.

Heads up Knicks fans, better times are coming.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Nate ....2 steps forward, 2 steps backward

What i found funny is that all game long these guys jack long 3's and horrible shots.....when we finally need a 3 at the end what happens? hughes and duhon play hot potato until they ultimately decide, hey, lets give it to the smallest guy on the court who is being guarded by the tallest guy..... yea thats the best option lol


I also found it funny when the heat fans started chanting "Nate you suck!" you could tell it got to nate since he is so used to being adored


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The chant was 'Ref you suck', which is a common chant at Heat games when bad calls are made against the Heat.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Having a 16 point lead....did D.Wade break any "certain rule" to delete the 16 point lead?* 

I know one rule D.Wade made perfectly clear....the rule where you show all the Knicks weaknesses for a Knick Loss....he showed that in just 12 minutes by scoring 24 points in the 4th quarter. 

That "certain rule" does not apply to any team Dantoni coach (No Stops in the 4th Qtr.) do Dantoni have a 4th quarter playbook....or a 4th Qtr. Plan?

*Hard to tell this season....*our passing-game won us a couple of games playing little to no defense this season (24 wins)....however....adding Hughes for 32 and more minutes a game has put a wrench in our passing-game with Harrington and Nate chucking the ball while Duhon team-work only increase the turnovers each game. 

*Is Larry Hughes a 32 mpg player this season??? 
Duhon....Nate....Hughes....how hard can it be to pass to a young athletic slasher Wilson Chandler while Gallo sits open at the 3 point line...* 

*We need a shotblocker on this team....*than u will see how valuable and Great Nate Robinson performance is on this team....or at least try to force some defensive stops in the 4th Qtr.....we have to be the worst defensive 4th Qtr. team in the league. We have no defensive plan in the 4th Qtr. or players fouling out (playing-Defense). 

I do admit that Nate pissed me off by not getting Chandler & Gallo in on the offense in this game they only had 3 shots each which is not acceptable...


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

it was an excellent game ...but the lack of a shotblocker/intimidator or a top notch perimter defender and any kind of closer killed the knicks chances once wade got it in his mind he was going to win ...by himself if need be.

the knicks really dont have any1 to look to in the 4th quarter, the closest are nate who sprained his ankle apparently in the 1st half and harrington who never seems to be as good the 2nd half as he was in the 1st.

and ....how did lee not know that last play was a pick'n'roll?... every1 else did. Converting on that play plus hitting that free throw he missed right before that and they might have stole it.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Question for K.....*

I know you have been one of Nate's biggest supporters and I, obviously, have been one of Gallo's but it really looks to me like guys (especially Nate)deliberately don't pass the ball to Gallo or look to get him involved. Does it look that way to you too? If so, why do you think that is? Gallo is the kind of player that needs to have the ball flow through him. He has proven himself to be a dependable shooter and very unselfish player who looks for other players. I like Gallo. I like Chandler. I like Lee as the first big off the bench. I even like Nate in those RARE moments he plays team basketball rather than becomes a one man scoring machine. I felt like last night Nate and Harrington cost us the game in the last several minutes. We don't have a closer.

PS....If hughes plays like this he should be the fulltime SG.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Al Harrington had a negative 23 for last night's game. Yikes.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> PS....If hughes plays like this he should be the fulltime SG


The problem I forsee with Hughes is........if there is a game where he is off, he is not going to stop shooting. He has no problem going 4-17 without thinking twice.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> The chant was 'Ref you suck', which is a common chant at Heat games when bad calls are made against the Heat.



you sure?..... I couldve sworn they said Nate you suck...... this was around the time nate got the technical in the fourth quarter


----------

